# I could really use your prayers- very bad month for my family



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

If you can send some prayers and good thoughts to me and my family I could really use them. I don't get depressed easily, but this has been such a bad month for me, that I could use some positive thoughts and prayers. It started with Mindy's torn ACL which now seems very minor. She does seem to slowly be getting better- so that is my only good news.

About 10 days ago we got my husband's biopsy report back and he has been diagnosed with prostate cancer. We will be meeting with his Doctor next week to find out options as his doctor is on vacation this week.

Last week I went to have an ultrasound to follow up on fibroids I've had at least 10 years. At first my doctor checked them every 6 months- then every year. They didn't change- so he said unless they became symptomatic we could probably leave them alone. I still didn't have symptoms- but I felt like they were getting larger. I had gained weight recently and attributed my larger belly to that- but when I laid flat on my back I could feel a large,hard mound, so decided I better go get it checked. On ultrasound, my Doctor says and I quote "You have a TV inside you". I thought he was somewhat exaggerating, but he pointed to a manilla folder (8 x 11) and said it was at least that large. It is equivalent in size to a 24 week fetus! Yikes- how could that give no symptoms??? OK- so now I'm really scared !!!! I am scheduled for an MRI tomorrow as he couldn't even see my ovaries because this thing is so huge. I am praying that it is just a fibroid gone wild. Regardless I will be having surgery very soon.

Then to top off my week, I got a call from my Mom on Friday that my Dad who has Alzheimer's is in the hospital as he had fallen and couldn't walk on one of his legs. He is at a very expensive Alzheimer facility and they weren't sure what had happened. The doctors couldn't see anything, so he was discharged and my sister hired a private nurse who left Sunday at 7am- when the facility was supposed to take over putting him in a wheelchair. Well- something happened and they didn't and he fell again- this time breaking his arm in such a way that it will need pins- so he is back in the hospital awaiting surgery.

Like I said- it's been a really awful month.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

jocelyn my heart goes out to u , u have every right tp feel depressed with all that ! i will definitely pray for ur husband , hopefully it is not that advanced and they can find a way to get it out asap. about u , that is really crazy !!! that u wouldnt feel pain ! but my friend also had a very big fibroid removed n she is now fine , i wish u all the luck n will pray for u . about ur father that is so sad that he wasnt watched properly enough to avoid another fall , i hope his arms heals as soon as it possibly can , hugs to u , and my prayers will go out to your family, glad mindy is doing a bit better . (((HUGS)))


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

When it rains, it pours... right? I'm so sorry to hear about all of your family's medical problems. I'll add you and your family to my prayers. Please take care of yourself!!! 

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - I'm so sorry you're going through all of this. I guess the very least of which is Mindy's torn ACL. I'm happy she's doing better.
I'm sending prayers to you and your family. They've come such a long way with treatment of prostate cancer. I think I may have written to you that at least three of our friends were diagnosed and all had surgery (2 robotic, one not-gee what do you call it now when the surgeon does it with his own hands?) and they have all done phenomenally. They also seemed to have way less bad side effects than those we know who had seeding done instead of surgery. My FIL had seeding and I think it was one of the worst choices he ever made. Most of my friends also got two or three "second" opinions and went with the surgeons they felt best about.
I can't believe your fibroid could be that big. :w00t: What a shocker. When your doc said a tv, I would have thought he was saying "a pea." Who would ever think it could be as big as a manila folder? I had fibroids when I was pregnant and they were so painful but that was 20 years ago and no recurrence. I know you'll do fine after the surgery. Make sure that you don't overdo anything after it.
And the injuries your dad had is so sad but also so common to some in nursing homes or facilities. It really makes me want to scream about the negligence and is so unfair to such a vulnerable part of our population. I just heard a similar story that happened to a friend of mine's friend. She was put in a wheelchair and her foot slipped and was trapped. She kept screaming for help and no one came for hours and she ended up losing that foot because circulation was cut off for so long. Total negligence. You all have to be so in their faces to that facility - go to the top - so that they're afraid of the action you'll take (make it public to the press) if you find any other signs of them not providing the care they should.
Try to take care of yourself, Jocelyn. Us women are always the caregivers and when we're faced with as much as you are right now AND having a health issue yourself, we often put ourselves in last place. Please take care of yourself and try to see whom you can tap into for some help. Sending prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Jocelyn, My neighbor recently had surgery to remove a 20 lb. fibroid, so hopefully that is all it is where you have had them before. Robotic surgery is becoming comman here with great results for prostate ca. Get a couple if not 3 opinions. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I had a friend that had a six lb. fibroid tumor, so they do get quite large. Seems like when it rains, it pours. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Try to find a good surgeon that uses the 3-D Di Vinci laproscopic surgery and your recovery time will be cut way down. I do know they use it at Medical Park and Forsyth Hospital in Winston Salem, NC. Please keep us informed...........


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you for all the support, and to the many pms I have received also. What a wonderful, caring group this is- I feel so fortunate to be a part of it. :grouphug:

I did get some good news from my Mom about my Dad a few minutes ago that they are going to hold on doing surgery. The ortho doc felt the break is not as bad as originally thought and may heal ok without pins- so they have put a cast on and will monitor it that way. It's so hard to get my Dad to understand and cooperate- Alzheimers is such a horrible disease to watch a loved one just keep slipping away.

I'll know more about me after the MRI tomorrow(or when the Doctor tells me what the MRI shows). It really has helped to hear about the huge fibroids that others have had- my Doctor thought mine would be closer to 4 pounds- the only upside that I see to this whole ordeal is the weight loss (LOL). See, I can tell you all have helped me- my humor is returning! I just can't even fathom a 20 pound fibroid!!!!!! Ouch!

We are definitely looking into the da vinci robotic surgery for my husband- if anyone knows some great surgeons that are highly skilled with it-please send me a pm. My husband's friend was talked out of having it by a surgeon at Duke that does both robotic and regular surgery- he was saying that the results are not that much better- but I'm not sure after reading other reports- that maybe HIS results are just not better. So any surgeon recommendations would be great.
thanks again, 
Jocelyn


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You poor thing...to have to go through so much. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jocelyn -- to say it's been a bad month is an understatement for sure. My heart goes out to you and I just want to reach through the computer and give you a huge hug.

There are some good things (or at least better than they could be). Prostate cancer is usually very manageable and complete remissions are the norm.

I'm very concerned about you as that is certainly abnormal. I'm praying that it's benign.

And it sounds like your Dad is doing better than they first thought.

Sending lots and lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had two fibroids,one the size of a grape fruit the other big enough to qualify as a tax deduction!

Mine grew slowly,then they gave me Luprin Depo and they went ballistic and grew like mutants...not uncommon for them to grow like they've been shot with Miracle grow,not at all.

I wore my friend's maternity clothes before surgery,that's how big mine grew.

Fibroids are rarely malignant,mostly they're just annoying!

Had a hystorectomy..other than the botched hysto,and had to go back for seconds...once everything was fixed and replumbed. I felt great after about 4 days.

Fibroids are like vampires,sucking the energy right out of you..you'll be amazed how well you'll feel once they're gone...


We're always here if you need us..:grouphug:

Prayers to you and your family.Huge hugs and puppy kisses:smootch:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Prayers to you and your family:grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Jocelyn, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your month! Oh gosh when it rains it pours-- I'll be sending out heartfelt prayers for your family. Regarding your fibroids, I worked for an OB/Gyn for years, and fibroids could get very large! But, the good thing is they are almost never cancer. I think you'll find you feel so much better after they are gone. 

Surgical techniques for prostate cancer are soooooo much better nowadays! As many here have said, do your research, get second opinions and go with your gut. 

I'm glad you let us know that your dad's arm may not require surgery after all. Alzheimer's is such a difficult disease process, and I'm saddened to hear your family is having to struggle with it in your dad.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending hugs and prayers :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

saying prayers for you and your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My heart goes out to you - prayers for some good news and healing!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Jocelyn,

Sending you lots and lots of prayers for you and your family rayer:rayer:

and healing thoughts for your Dad.

Hugs and have faith as the Lord will help you on this journey.
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Jocelyn.....first let's start with some big hugs....:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

I am so sorry you have so much to deal with all at once. Just one of those is enough to deal with. I don't know anything about fibroids, but it does sound like you have a very good doctor. 

As for the prostate cancer....my stepfather was diagnosed w/prostate cancer a few months before my wedding. His doctors were very optimistic and did the surgery and although his recovery was slow he is fine now! Cancer free! 

Sending prayers to you, your DH and your father. Stay strong sweet Jocelyn and know we are all here for you!!!

xoxo


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Awh honey, my heart goes out to you. I have had several of those months with the loss of my dad,my Sophie being sick, and surgurey. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.....


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you, thank you, thank you- you all are the absolute best :grouphug:

I am back from my MRI- it took about an hour!! I was starting to get very lightheaded (and starting to hyperventilate) towards the end of it. they did it with and without contrast dye so maybe it was the dye causing the reaction. Whew-just glad it's over- now the waiting for the results.They said it would be a day or two before the doctor got the report. All I could get out of the technician was that the doctor was not kidding- I have a TV inside my belly! She said it is very large. I told her I thought that's why it took such a long time in the MRI- they were watching my TV (LOL). 

On another note- my Dad managed to get the cast off his arm (soft hinged cast??)- can't quite picture what that is, so I'm guessing they will need to put a hard cast on him if they want his arm to heal. He's still in the hospital and they are going to be taking him to rehab this time instead of back to his Alzheimer facility. Hoping he gets discharged tomorrow.

thanks again for the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

sophiesmom said:


> Awh honey, my heart goes out to you. I have had several of those months with the loss of my dad,my Sophie being sick, and surgurey. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.....


Diane, maybe it is something in the water or air around here... I live close to Fuquay so you must live pretty close to me. thank you for the prayers- I'll put you in mine,too :hugging:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope things are better very, very soon. sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you are! Huge hugs :grouphug:and puppy kisses!!!!:smootch:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry everything is happening at once. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Jocelyn, what a sad and touching story! 

My thoughts are with you and your family! Keeping you in my prayers!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jocelyn, I'm so very sorry for all you are going through. I can definitely relate. :wub:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Sending you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I missed your post yesterday. I'm so glad the MRI is over. I've been in open and closed MRI's and don't see much difference. I'm so short that I'm in the machine no matter what. :w00t: I'm glad you've got your sense of humor. Was going to ask you if you planned on canceling your cable bill now that you have a built in tv. Will be praying for good results and I'm sure they've seen, and taken out, it all. 
So frustrating with your dad. My two aunts have and had Alzheimers and they are their own worst enemies when it comes to medical stuff. It's sad because they don't mean to be and can't help it, but they do things like rip out lines, claw off things, etc. It's hard to see them this way and know that harsher methods are sometimes the only way to deal with helping them heal. Sending prayer for him too.
Please let us know when you get your results. In the meantime, get some popcorn, pull up a chair and watch a little tv! (I really do hope you still have that sense of humor or I'm in BIG trouble). :smootch:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers- I think they really are helping!!!! I just got a call from the PA at my Doctor's office about setting up an appointment tomorrow to go over the MRI results with my doctor. She did want to reassure me that it looks like I am dealing with just a very large fibroid and that they didn't see anything else on the MRI.:chili::chili::chili:
I am so relieved!!!!!!! She said my Doctor will tell me tomorrow what my options are- I didn't even realize I had options!! Maybe they can shrink my TV a little before surgery- I'll know more after tomorrow. In the meantime, Susan- I'll just pop some more popcorn and see what's on the tube. opcorn:

My Dad remains in the hospital- continuing to be a very difficult patient. They are looking at giving him more meds to calm him a bit. Not sure if they've put another cast on him yet- I should be talking with my Mom soon for an update.


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sort of new to this website, so I may have missed more recent posts from you. I hope that this month has been better for you, your husband, your Dad and Mindy. It does seem that all 'bad' things come at one time, making it tough to deal with them all. I do hope that you are feeling better. I myself had some large fibroids which were reduced in size by having a uterine arterial embolization. ( think that is what it was called...had it several years ago). I know fibroids can be quite uncomfortable, especially when they get super large. I hope things are better for your whole family. I will keep you all in my prayers. Hugs, Phyllis


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks, Phyllis.
I sent you a pm answering the questions you left on my visitor's page. Mindy is doing very well and has really made progress. I will have trouble restricting her activity when I have my surgery in June, but am hoping she is well enough that it won't be an issue. Please let me know how your fluff does- it is so hard to keep them confined and quiet.
hugs,
Jocelyn


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it's only a big fibroid, no cancer.
Now you just have to "evict" that big sucker... Ben there done that and have the tee shirt,you'll be on the mend soon,providing you have a better doctor than I did....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my Jocelyn what can I say? You have a wonderful sense of humor and I think that you will continue to get through all this day by day. My heart is in my throat as I think back on some experiences like this that I have weathered, and I want to let you know that you will one day look back and be encouraged that you actually made it through! . . . and you will, perhaps, even see it in a more positive light. Some of the hardest things we face simply "make us stronger." 
:wub:But for today. . . please know that you will be in my prayers along w/your family. We will ask God to lead you to good surgeons, well skilled in their advice & practice of medicine. Also, that along the journey you will be able to encourage someone else that you meet who needs to hear your voice.:thumbsup:
Blessings and love in the onward journey!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Jocelyn!!! I somehow missed this thread until now!! I'm so sorry for all that you are going through! I'm so relieved to see your update that the doc is thinking it's just a fibroid! My goodness, you and your family are going through a lot. I'm so sorry...and I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope that things continue to get better.


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

Jocelyn, I did get your pm, thanks so much. I would like to thank Sandi for the wonderful post she just left. I do not always know the 'right' things to say. I think Sandi's (Edelweiss) post was wonderful. I wish you good luck with your surgery in June. Just remember that you will be in many people's prayers. Hugs, Phyllis


----------

